# H&R Clubsport Coilovers installed (TT-RS)



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

As some of you may know, I ordered a set of H&R Clubsport coilovers for my TT-RS. 
Originally, I was looking into getting a set of KW Clubsport but decided to backout simply because I was disappointed with the 1.4" drop in the front and 1.2" drop in the rear.
This is a custom H&R kit ordered with shortened struts; capable on dropping the car up to 100mm.
I also ordered the mag-ride delete modules from KW.
Installation was a bjtch! Took a long @$$ time  but so worth it at the end! 

Moving on to the pictures....

The parts
 

 

Installation Pictures






Up close photos of the parts






Once the coilovers are fitted




Magnetic Ride Cancellation Module installed




We had to drill a hole on the top part in order to top mount to go through.






Final Products… 
I think they sit perfect and real aggressive! They should’ve came from the factory this way 





The whole car shots




By switching to coilovers, I had gotten rid about 15-20 lbs from the car. And the car handles A LOT better on sport mode! I will drive the car some more and adjust my dampening accordingly. They are on full stiff right now LOL


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

Just in case you haven't seen them, I got a little surprise when I took out the fender liners in order to unplug the magnetic ride.
TUV approved duct tapes y0!!! LOL :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
Audi's Truth in Engineering there


----------



## LA20 (Feb 18, 2005)

Ballin. What's next?


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

dogdrive said:


> As some of you may know, I ordered a set of H&R Clubsport coilovers for my TT-RS.
> 
> By switching to coilovers, I had gotten rid about 15-20 lbs from the car. And the car handles A LOT better on sport mode! I will drive the car some more and adjust my dampening accordingly. They are on full stiff right now LOL



What do you mean alot better in sport mode? I thought the coilovers meant your magride was no longer functional?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

YYC Dubber said:


> What do you mean alot better in sport mode? I thought the coilovers meant your magride was no longer functional?


Unless your "handles a lot better" comes from before and after installation track time experience, I just don't buy it. Lowering the car out of it's nominal operating range only degrades the handling in exchange for looks. The car handles phenomenally on the track in stock form.

Nice pics though! Looks good.


----------



## $øK (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks for posting. Been curious as to what you thought. Glad to hear good initial impressions.


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

Car looks awesome!!! Where in Cali are you located? 

Where did you order the magride modules from? Any part number info, I wasn't aware you could order them without a set of KW coilovers. 

Whats the part number on the H&R clubsport coilovers?

Car looks bad a$$$$!!!


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

LA20 said:


> Ballin. What's next?


Not sure, we shall see I guess 



YYC Dubber said:


> What do you mean alot better in sport mode? I thought the coilovers meant your magride was no longer functional?


mag-ride is gone but suspension is way stiffer than mag ride. I feel more comfortable attacking corners with less body roll 



Marty said:


> Unless your "handles a lot better" comes from before and after installation track time experience, I just don't buy it. Lowering the car out of it's nominal operating range only degrades the handling in exchange for looks. The car handles phenomenally on the track in stock form.
> 
> Nice pics though! Looks good.


meh... I don't believe in taking street cars to the track. If I want to do that, I might as well buy or build a dedicated racekor 




$øK said:


> Thanks for posting. Been curious as to what you thought. Glad to hear good initial impressions.


:thumbup::thumbup:



bigstu said:


> Car looks awesome!!! Where in Cali are you located?
> 
> Where did you order the magride modules from? Any part number info, I wasn't aware you could order them without a set of KW coilovers.
> 
> ...


I'm in SoCal, Rowland Heights to be exact.
And Yes you can buy the magride cancellation modules separately :beer::beer:


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Marty said:


> Unless your "handles a lot better" comes from before and after installation track time experience, I just don't buy it.


I'm sure the lower ride height, with lower center of gravity, makes the car "feel" more stable on smooth surfaces when cornering. It's a little impractical for people with rough roads.

The thing I don't buy is the infatuation with coilovers on a street car. They're perfect for a racecar because of the adjustability. But on the street, I just want to "set it and forget it". And the Magride system is truly awesome, so it seems like a waste to bypass it. 

I would consider some lower springs, personally.

Car does look awesome, though!


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

DrDomm said:


> I'm sure the lower ride height, with lower center of gravity, makes the car "feel" more stable on smooth surfaces when cornering. It's a little impractical for people with rough roads.
> 
> The thing I don't buy is the infatuation with coilovers on a street car. They're perfect for a racecar because of the adjustability. But on the street, I just want to "set it and forget it". And the Magride system is truly awesome, so it seems like a waste to bypass it.
> 
> ...


The one thing you do get with coilovers, even if you don't care about adjustability, is a perfectly matched spring and damper system. I ran Bilstein/Eibachs on my mk1 for over 100k miles and eventually swapped to H&R coilovers (which I believe use Bilstein dampers) and they were so much better than just shocks and springs. The ride height was about the same in both cases and the H&Rs were only height adjustable.

The problem with doing just springs is you can increase the spring rate beyond what the dampers are rated for and then you will ruin the suspension. 996cab's experiments show that working within what the magride dampers can support will yield some pretty awesome results though and I'll probably head down his path at some point once I've got more seat time (and mod budget!  )


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

Where did you order the magride modules from and what is the part number?

Whats the part number on the H&R clubsport coilovers?


----------



## 996cab (Aug 13, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> The one thing you do get with coilovers, even if you don't care about adjustability, is a perfectly matched spring and damper system. I ran Bilstein/Eibachs on my mk1 for over 100k miles and eventually swapped to H&R coilovers (which I believe use Bilstein dampers) and they were so much better than just shocks and springs. The ride height was about the same in both cases and the H&Rs were only height adjustable.
> 
> The problem with doing just springs is you can increase the spring rate beyond what the dampers are rated for and then you will ruin the suspension. 996cab's experiments show that working within what the magride dampers can support will yield some pretty awesome results though and I'll probably head down his path at some point once I've got more seat time (and mod budget!  )


Hi All,
if I can chime in here...ultimately a C/O kit is worthwhile *IF* you plan to track the car full time.

I only use the car 80% for track HOWEVER I just could not live with the 'hassle' of having to change C/O settings by getting under the car hence I kept MagneRide and did some work on the rears...pointless me telling you how great the results are...I have just posted a vid with me on track testing the results - see last post of http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5575300-MagneRide-with-rear-adjustment...

This was at Brands Hatch in the UK...I can now take Surtess corner flat out in 3rd gear...prior to the change I had to drop to 2nd and slow down...the squatting issues which dogs these cars is gone on mine.

As I say - the convienience of using MagneRide is too great for me to look at a C/O...that is just me otherwise the KW Clubsport order we had opened for a period of time would have gone to a sale...no need for it now though...!

To OP, car looks nice and I do like the drop...


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 5, 2008)

I have recently fitted H&R coilovers to my car also.
Car has better initial compliance than oem (non magride) but firms up nicely.
As mentioned a spring damper combo works way better than sticking a spring on the oem shocks unless you have the patience of 996cab who has worked tirelessly on developing a solution that works for him.

Also coilovers only need setting up once really. They do allow you to tailor the set up to you and thats easier still with the H&R as the dampers are fixed, so you're only setting ride height to your preference.
Speaking of ride height, judge it well and you're benefiting lower C of G without removing everyday use ability.

Throw in a bespoke geo and you have the ability to transform a rather aloof car in to something far more involving that also benefits from improved curb appeal with the lower look.


----------



## gTirl (Aug 18, 2006)

the Heights! car looks good :thumbup:


----------



## 8J35R9 (Aug 22, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> The thing I don't buy is the infatuation with coilovers on a street car. They're perfect for a racecar because of the adjustability. But on the street, I just want to "set it and forget it". And the Magride system is truly awesome, so it seems like a waste to bypass it.


Other than the near-instant change implemented in emergency manuevers (which is present in both Sport or Normal operating mode)...what specifically do you like better about a fluid dampening vs. coil?


----------



## Maximum6 (Jul 19, 2007)

So how do you adjust the dampers on the rear, it looks like you have to drop the shocks no?


----------



## Aimstylus (May 21, 2009)

Where did you buy these from?

(understandable that this is an old thread)


----------

